

Use ShowKit to walk your clients through their in-progress iOS apps - jgh
http://blog.showkit.com/post/53793668561/use-showkit-in-your-app-for-live-client-walkthroughs

======
millerm
Yeah, well. I didn't appreciate the spam marketing they did to me today. I got
an email stating that I seemed heavily involved in CocoaPods and I might enjoy
their software with a link using a campaign URL. They even used my real name,
which nothing uses that unless I have paid them as I always go by a nickname.
So, I am not sure how they got my info and why they would come up with some BS
about CocoaPods.

Here is the email, who sold me out?

Hi <my name>

I noticed you're petty active in the online CocoaPods community. I'm a big
believer that online contributions rarely go unrewarded, so I thought it'd be
cool to share with you this awesome SDK called ShowKit.

It lets you add Audio+Video Conferencing to your iOS apps as well as Screen
Sharing. I think it's cool since users won't have to leave my app anymore to
make calls or share documents.

You can also check it our for free with my promo code (some_code) if you'd
like here

Thxs for your time <my name> . Look forward to learning more in the forums
from you :)

~~~
kauaibrad
Apologies Millerm,

ShowKit announced support for CocoaPods in a recent release (
[http://blog.showkit.com/post/50453719278/showkit-
beta-0-2-3-...](http://blog.showkit.com/post/50453719278/showkit-
beta-0-2-3-released) ). I oversee the marketing efforts for ShowKit. Sorry for
the overzealous approach. Most likely an overly ambitious junior level
business development associate. I'm looking into the specific details behind
this outreach and will make sure the practice is discontinued. If you have any
future issues, or want to get a hold of us:
[http://chat.showkit.com/](http://chat.showkit.com/)

~~~
millerm
Apology accepted.

I am just not a fan of fishing. The "I noticed you're petty active in the
online CocoaPods community." and how my real name came in on my gmail account
means that some other company sold you the address/info. Grr, I am more angry
with them than you. My ex's profession was marketing and we use to have some
heated debates about certain practices.

Anyway, hope your product does well!

~~~
kauaibrad
Hey Millerm,

So I did a bit of detective work -- and as it turns out, the company you ought
to be upset with is Google. Apparently, if you add a Google Group email to
your Google Calendar event, and then you select "don't send invite email", the
Google Calendar event displays the emails of all the people in that group
(along with names). Anyway, just thought I'd through that out there, as it was
a surprise to me as well.

------
jdmitch
This also looks really useful for learning applications, for example where the
learner needs to be guided remotely by a teacher, mentor or peer. Could even
facilitate some fascinating collaborative learning exploration if it is
extended a bit further.

~~~
jgh
If you have features you think will make the product better we're pretty open
to considering them.

------
axxl
Wow... just jumped into the beta and had a conference call going in a couple
of minutes. Not entirely sure how I'd fit in the use of this yet, but it seems
pretty cool!

------
michaelbuckbee
Could this be used to do remote support? Where the app user initiates a
support session (or via push message) or something) and then the admin can
walk them through things?

~~~
mattvv
Yes, that's one of the major use cases. We have a demo for remote help desk as
well in the samples section
[http://showkit.com/samples](http://showkit.com/samples)

------
mattvv
If anyone wants to jump the line for the beta, use the promo code 'HN-demo'
and you will get bumped in the line.

------
JacksonGariety
Anything like this for websites? I would gladly pay premium price for
something that was easy to use.

~~~
jgh
We're working on a browser plugin currently, and are enthusiastically watching
WebRTC developments so we will certainly have a product for web down the road.

